# K.O.T.T.O.N.M.O.U.T.H (random)



## Apocalypze83 (Mar 20, 2009)

recently some guys that i party with alot introduced me to Kottenmouth kings and now im wondering where the hell they have been all my life. I havnt never been a huge rap fan ive like gorrilas and rage against the machine and cypress hill if they count But now i think ive found my perfect high music its amazing! Any other Kmk lovers out there. Not looking for anything specific but if you love KMK leave a post.


----------



## williamthebloody (Mar 24, 2009)

if you like their music you should see em live, saw them once with ICP and was the best show I've been to, and trust me been to a lot of shows of many musical genres


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 24, 2009)

yea kmk will always be my favorite i like their older stuff alot better then the new stuff and yea the concerts are the shit haha


----------



## Dank Hill (Mar 27, 2009)

KushKing949 said:


> yea kmk will always be my favorite i like their older stuff alot better then the new stuff and yea the concerts are the shit haha


ptown = placentia right?


----------



## 614cloudn9ne865 (Mar 28, 2009)

Kottonmouth kings is my shit real talk they're older stuff is better but they still doin it and they're so good to listen to high. The high enhancer cd is crazy but yea they got good music


----------



## LeviJeans (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah they played at a local club here but when I drove through the parking lot considering going in I seen like a million people and said fuck it...The parking lot did have that great smell of herb tho =-)


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 29, 2009)

Dank Hill said:


> ptown = placentia right?


yup yup right in the 714 lol


----------



## williamthebloody (Mar 29, 2009)

614cloudn9ne865 said:


> . The high enhancer cd is crazy but yea they got good music


yeah got that dvd it is the craziest shit to watch while high wanna watch it on shrooms but am scared to lol


----------



## oz.'saday (Apr 2, 2009)

there the a shit ive seen them a grip of times


----------



## marijuana13579 (Apr 2, 2009)

I first heard about Kotton Mouth Kings about 6 years ago. I love those guys


----------



## K1NG SM0K3Y (Apr 2, 2009)

I love KmK. They were one of my biggest inspirations to get into the fight that is legalizing Marijuana. I used to not say anything, and now I stand up proud to be a smoker.


----------



## scooby snacks (Apr 3, 2009)

hell yeah

two of my favs

KMK- city2city w/ TECH N9NE
KMK- were da weed at


----------



## buenodiasmf (Apr 3, 2009)

creeeeep crrreeeeep im on the creeep for the camber oc late night
rollin in the vw
sticky scrapin resin so im looking for a sack
oh herb herb from behern
mia shos got my back
right on brother 
blaze on
betta rip that shitttttt
rip ittttttt


----------



## BTKlotusninja420 (Apr 13, 2009)

im a huge underground music fan and i have to say KMK was alot better ten years ago (eh anything up to rolling stoned) there new cds are terrible they all sound exactly the same..i saw the live twice this year and that there live shows have gotten to be terrible (they dont put on a good stage show anymore and pak is always too fucked up to dance now n days) actually i just saw them on the "bring tha noize" tour with big b,potluck,blaze ya dead homie and la coka nostra and i have to say that the whole show was awesome minus kmk..its pretty sad


----------



## j h (May 14, 2009)

yea i started following kmk in 1996 since then ive been to 133 king shows and they to got me into the movement...legalization of marijuana. they are truly my inspiration, they speak on life and everything that you could possibly think about they touch on it if you dont like rap they got punk if you dont like punk they got stonerific vibes well you get the point. any way i love that ppl here are talkin bout em spread the word!!!! anyway checkout my new thread kottonmouth king fans suburban noize records


----------



## j h (May 14, 2009)

BTKlotusninja420 said:


> im a huge underground music fan and i have to say KMK was alot better ten years ago (eh anything up to rolling stoned) there new cds are terrible they all sound exactly the same..i saw the live twice this year and that there live shows have gotten to be terrible (they dont put on a good stage show anymore and pak is always too fucked up to dance now n days) actually i just saw them on the "bring tha noize" tour with big b,potluck,blaze ya dead homie and la coka nostra and i have to say that the whole show was awesome minus kmk..its pretty sad


 i went to the bring tha noize tour in omaha, desmoines, minneapolis,and kansas city, so thats 4 shows 1 tour but i do agree with you the old show were the best shows that was when they told the fans to come up on stage with them during the show n shit yea the older shit is my fav but i still love the new shit but some of the new shit is more adressed to the gov n shitand with the stoner vibes but the older shit is about more livin life


----------



## buenodiasmf (May 18, 2009)

bong ripin bong bong rippin
head trippin my head heads tripin
weed grippin my weed im grippin
kotton moouth gn git high
kings gon git high


----------



## marijuana13579 (Jun 6, 2009)

kotton mouth kings fucking rule


----------



## dubonicchronic420 (Jul 6, 2009)

you know the king klik yeah we got the bomb weed


----------



## Dekkon (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh yeah.

Seen em live with Snoop Dogg and a few other bands in an outside concert. You can say that concert was pretty bomb.


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 6, 2009)

KMK has been spending the last 10 years feuding with ICP over who's career is most pathetic


----------



## TheHighClub (Jul 8, 2009)

saw em in concert at buzz bake sale in florida, they had the stage covered in fake weed plants and they got this dude in a full body cast that dances around on stage and smokes non stop, never seen soo many people smoking at once at a concert before there was a cloud hovering above the crowd


----------



## Stardust (Jul 8, 2009)

i fuckin love Kottonmouth Kings =) yeah i used 2 not really listen 2 rap, but now i listen 2 most bands signed 2 Psychopathic records. It's like a different kind of rap. They're all the shit, Twiztid, ICP, Dark Lotus


----------



## Ganja Smuggler (Jul 10, 2009)

fer sure, i listen to Kottonmouth Kings.

check out these guys, their either the same record label or do collabs with em.
- Potluck
- D.G.A.F.
- Kingspade
- Saint Dogg
- SRH


----------



## Bigrintxas (Jul 12, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> KMK has been spending the last 10 years feuding with ICP over who's career is most pathetic


 much like you having the same conversation with other mods


----------



## shadysoldier (Jul 16, 2009)

I fuckin HATE ICP (eminem fan for life baby) but I LOVE K.M.K. 
fav songs : Stand, Where's the Weed at, Where Im goin, Freeworld, outkasts

they rock


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm surprised no one's mentioned Hidden Stash.... That was the first KMK album I ever got lol, and since then well.... Yeah got plenty more, love the King's music for sure.


----------

